# Pornhub.cia



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 19, 2016)

Download now
Just fill out the servey







Proof:


----------



## Supster131 (Feb 19, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> Download now
> Just fill out the servey
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks once again Elyos! 
Can finally have something to do ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) while you work on translating Detective Pikachu


----------



## Naked_Snake (Feb 19, 2016)

lol


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 20, 2016)

Will this allow me to upload the vids I and me bf make of us to me pornhub account?


----------



## Red9419 (Feb 20, 2016)

great work. But i found a bug. When i turn on 3d the nipples get inverted


----------



## Larsenv (Feb 20, 2016)

Thanks.

I love to fill out surveys to download my files.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 20, 2016)

I made a banner for this but I'm not allowed to share


----------



## Supster131 (Feb 20, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> I made a banner for this but I'm not allowed to share


dat site or PM ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 20, 2016)

SOON TM


----------



## Supster131 (Feb 20, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> SOON TM


What will be released first?

The Pornhub banner, or the Detective Pikachu translation?!?

FIND OUT NEXT TIME ON GBA TEMP!


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 20, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> What will be released first?
> 
> The Pornhub banner, or the Detective Pikachu translation?!?
> 
> FIND OUT NEXT TIME ON GBA TEMP!


Nrx time on GBARUMP

What translation? Also here's. Ya banner


----------



## Supster131 (Feb 20, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> Nrx time on GBARUMP
> 
> What translation? Also here's. Ya banner


Next time on being drunk!


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 20, 2016)

Well shit. Coffee club blocks hentai
How am I meant to look at hentai now


----------



## Supster131 (Feb 20, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> Well shit. Coffee club blocks hentai
> How am I meant to look at hentai now


#FirstWorldProblems


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 20, 2016)

WHOEVER PMS. ME SOMECHENTAI GETS THE BANNER


----------



## Supster131 (Feb 20, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> WHOEVER PMS. ME SOMECHENTAI GETS THE BANNER


omg lol i'm down XD gotta get all da good shit


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 20, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> omg lol i'm down XD gotta get all da good shit


Need those sexy school girls


----------



## Supster131 (Feb 20, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> Need those sexy school girls


ain't what you're getting bro


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 20, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> ain't what you're getting bro



I GET NOTING 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

HANDS UP IF I SHOULDD MAKE A PORNHUB LIKE APP


----------



## Supster131 (Feb 20, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> I GET NOTING
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> HANDS UP IF I SHOULDD MAKE A PORNHUB LIKE APP


only if you promise to have 3D supported


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 20, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> only if you promise to have 3D supported


Only if people make 3D videos


----------



## Supster131 (Feb 20, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> Only if people make 3D videos


I gotchu fam!

Pornhub's filled with all them 3D videos!


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 20, 2016)

I have a banner made already and. It's nsfw


----------



## Supster131 (Feb 20, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> I have a banner made already and. It's nsfw


it'll probably be the safest thing for work! 
Let me call my boss to come and see this!


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 20, 2016)

SPOILER ALERT: the banner is a nude peach


----------



## Supster131 (Feb 20, 2016)

TRAAAAASH!

We all know Rosalina is BEST GIRL!


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 20, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> TRAAAAASH!
> 
> We all know Rosalina is BEST GIRL!


Get me. A nude model of her then okay


----------



## Supster131 (Feb 20, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> Get me. A nude model of her then okay


EZ


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 20, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> EZ


Wut


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 20, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> TRAAAAASH!
> 
> We all know Rosalina is BEST GIRL!


No. Freya


----------



## Kylecito (Feb 20, 2016)

COME WATCH ROCKET LEAGUE, LOSERS
http://www.twitch.tv/fussyribbons


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 20, 2016)

Kylecito said:


> COME WATCH ROCKET LEAGUE, LOSERS
> http://www.twitch.tv/fussyribbons


DONT ADVERTISE IN A PORNHUB DISXUSSION


----------



## Kylecito (Feb 20, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> DONT ADVERTISE IN A PORNHUB DISXUSSION



you can fap by watching that stream too i guess


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 20, 2016)

Kylecito said:


> you can fap by watching that stream too i guess


This is getting interesting


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 20, 2016)

Kylecito said:


> you can fap by watching that stream too i guess


Not. Pornhub


----------



## Supster131 (Feb 20, 2016)

Kylecito said:


> you can fap by watching that stream too i guess


Gotta stream dat rocket league on pornhub tho.


----------



## Kylecito (Feb 20, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> Gotta stream dat rocket league on pornhub tho.



YOU GO THERE AND TELL HER
to make a porn rocket powered car soccer stream


----------



## GhostLatte (Feb 20, 2016)

I'm offensive and I find this feminist.


----------



## Supster131 (Feb 20, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> I'm offensive and I find this feminist.


meninists ftw ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## GhostLatte (Feb 20, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> meninists ftw ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


Male privileged pig.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 20, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Will this allow me to upload the vids I and me bf make of us to me pornhub account?


yep, But 3DS only uploads 3D videos


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 20, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> yep, But 3DS only uploads 3D videos



Exactly what I need.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 20, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Exactly what I need.


And it has GBATemp intergration so EVERY ONE on the fourm knows when you upload to the new servers


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Feb 21, 2016)

I thought PornHub worked on the N3DS browser, correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 21, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> I thought PornHub worked on the N3DS browser, correct me if I'm wrong.


But we want a PRONHUB app like the YouTube one. Just this one feature free premium and 3D video uploading


----------



## MsMidnight (Feb 21, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> But we want a PRONHUB app like the YouTube one. Just this one feature free premium and 3D video uploading


Can't we rebuild the YT romfs to show pornhub instead though ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Touko White (Feb 22, 2016)

YouTube code is shit though.
Just code our own one and use the Pornhub API if they have one.
It might be a pain in the arse if they don't have an API of sorts, though.


----------



## Supster131 (Feb 22, 2016)

Cammygirl192 said:


> YouTube code is shit though.
> Just code our own one and use the Pornhub API if they have one.
> It might be a pain in the arse if they don't have an API of sorts, though.


lmao


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 3, 2016)

At least mine is legit: http://gbatemp.net/threads/redtube-3ds-cia.417249/.


----------



## Supster131 (Mar 3, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> At least mine is legit: http://gbatemp.net/threads/redtube-3ds-cia.417249/.


lmao!

I was literally facepalming since I thought you were being serious, was surprised to see something better!


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 3, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> lmao!
> 
> I was literally facepalming since I thought you were being serious, was surprised to see something better!


Feel free to download it


----------



## Supster131 (Mar 3, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> Feel free to download it


Totally! My friends are going to be so jelly!


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 15, 2016)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/pornhub-3ds-cia.419055/


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 16, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/pornhub-3ds-cia.419055/


STAP ADVERTISING YA THREADS HERE YOU GREEDY PIE


----------



## Supster131 (Mar 16, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> STAP ADVERTISING YA THREADS HERE YOU GREEDY PIE


Well, we're still waiting for you to release your version >: (


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 16, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> STAP ADVERTISING YA THREADS HERE YOU GREEDY PIE


I beg you don't cry ;o;


----------



## Ryuzaki_MrL (Mar 16, 2016)

I was lurking through some member profiles and got here.

Fine.


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 16, 2016)

Ryuzaki_MrL said:


> I was lurking through some member profiles and got here.
> 
> Fine.


I want you inside me.


----------



## Supster131 (Mar 16, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> I want you inside me.


( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)

I came home just in time.


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 16, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
> 
> I came home just in time.


Hey there, big boi ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Ryuzaki_MrL (Mar 16, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> Hey there, big boi ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)



This is getting interesting ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 16, 2016)

Ryuzaki_MrL said:


> This is getting interesting ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


Hop in the big, white van ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Supster131 (Mar 16, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> Hop in the big, white van ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


Not unless you have candy!


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 16, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> Not unless you have candy!


I have free wi-fi


----------



## Exavold (Mar 17, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Will this allow me to upload the vids I and me bf make of us to me pornhub account?


I want this , now.


----------

